# Nikon D3000 vs. Canon Rebel XT/ 350d



## Bookthief (Jun 9, 2010)

As my first post, I have a question! Sorry bout that. Well, the thing is, I have been using my dad's camcorder, and it has started to disappoint me as I start to take this hobby more seriously. After looking on ebay, I found out I had two choices: the Nikon D3000 or the Canon 350d/ Rebel XT. I need your insight on this. Also, if you want to see what kind of stuff I do, check out my deviantart, but please keep in mind that I also want to start taking portraits. BookthiefPhotography on deviantART Thanks for your help! :hug::


----------



## irfan (Jun 11, 2010)

well, ken rockwell seems to dislike the d3000 

"The D3000 is the worst DSLR ever made by Nikon, which says a lot since Nikon's been making them for over ten years."

if you are looking at used, why not up it to an older d60?  the rebel XT is decent, but the grips on the rebel lines is tiny, its one of the reasons for me jumping up to the 7D after having an XSi for a while.

Id look into a D60, D40, XTi before looking at the d3000.  the d40 and d3000 also must use lenses with builtin motors for focusing i believe.

Nikon D3000

Canon Rebel XTi


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2010)

All Canon dSLR cameras have to use lenses that have focus motors in them, but only some Nikon cameras. Specifically Nikon's D40/D40x/D60/D3000/D5000.

Most of Nikon's current lenses have a focus motor in them, so it really is a non-issue, just be sure a lens you want for any of the above listed Nikon's has the AF-S or AF-I designation. Unless you don't mind doing some manual focusing.


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the D3000, I did kind of regret getting but I am just a noob so I got it for now until I upgrade, and I really do like the D3000.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 12, 2010)

The D3000 is just fine for someone who has never had a DSLR before. A rebel XT would a be a step backwards. 

It's cheap, just do it.


----------



## canonpic (Jun 15, 2010)

i would have to vote for d3000 although d40 performs better than d3000 with personal experience using the 2 cameras. 350d is a very old dslr (also tried this one from a friend). i would say that d3000 is within the range of the cheapest canon which is 1000d but i would prefer 450d over 1000d. also, if you you already have a library of canon accessories, i would suggest you stick with canon. go for 1000d or 450d. its about the same price range of nikon d3000
________________________________________________________________
Canon EOS Rebel T2i


----------



## wiliamsmith10 (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the Canon better I have the EOS Rebel 500D. Remeber that if you are going to go semi-serious or professional, the body [the actually camera and not including the lens] doesn't really matter that much, but the lens cost allot. My lens cost about 400 dollars for the two lens. But you can only stay with one company if you get more lenses.


----------



## peterson (Jun 25, 2010)

d3000 although d40 performs better than d3000 with personal experience using the 2 cameras. 350d is a very old dslr. i would say that d3000 is within the range of the cheapest canon which is 1000d but i would prefer 450d over 1000d. also, if you you already have a library of canon accessories, i would suggest you stick with canon. go for 1000d or 450d. its about the same price range of nikon d3000.


----------



## arnottfigaro44 (Jun 25, 2010)

I would also vote for D3000, D40 works better than having a personal experience of using two cameras. 350D DSLR is very old (this friend also tried). I'd say the D3000 is within the limits is the cheapest canon 1000D but I would prefer more than 450 1000D. Also, if have a library accessories Canon canonical counsel. Go to the 1000D or 450 around its same price Nikon D3000.


----------

